
Stats on GPUs - yzh
https://owensgroup.github.io/gpustats/
======
bradknowles
But there aren't any labels. So, you can't tell which dot belongs to what.

IMO, that's not very useful.

~~~
yzh
It's been updated (with labels and data source from Wiki) and the author would
like to have it pop up the name of the GPU when you mouseover too. Filed an
issue: [https://github.com/altair-
viz/altair/issues/360](https://github.com/altair-viz/altair/issues/360)

------
yzh
Some stats on GPUs over time. A cool visualization project on going.

